Ask HN: Will FCC's plan on killing net neutrality affect Bitcoin, Ethereum, etc? - febin
======
brudgers
A related submission,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15764348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15764348)

------
net4all
They may end up being blocked/throttled just like anything else that you did
not pay an extra fee to your ISP for.

